# Lifeguard all-in-one treatment and pleco



## jmic2073 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi - 

Does anyone know if Lifeguard All-In-One treatment would hurt my pleco?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

it shouldnt hurt him, even though Ive had bad experiences with life guard, whats wrong with your pleco


----------

